# Osu



## Yokozuna514 (Oct 9, 2018)

Osu, I'm new to this forum and interested in all martial arts.  I've been training in Kyokushin karate for the last 8 to 9 years and looking forward to discussing MA topics with anyone interested in sharing their passion.


----------



## JR 137 (Oct 9, 2018)

Welcome aboard. It’s great to have a Kyokushin guy around. Not very many here. But there are a lot of people with a lot of karate knowledge, so it’s all good.


----------



## Buka (Oct 9, 2018)

Welcome to MT, bro.


----------



## frank raud (Oct 9, 2018)

Welcome. From the Montreal area?


----------



## Yokozuna514 (Oct 9, 2018)

frank raud said:


> Welcome. From the Montreal area?


Yes, I am.


----------



## frank raud (Oct 9, 2018)

Yokazuna514 said:


> Yes, I am.


Ex Montrealer, now in Ottawa.


----------



## Yokozuna514 (Oct 9, 2018)

frank raud said:


> Ex Montrealer, now in Ottawa.


Not that far.  Do you still train and if so what style or where if you don't mind sharing.


----------



## frank raud (Oct 9, 2018)

Yokazuna514 said:


> Not that far.  Do you still train and if so what style or where if you don't mind sharing.


Not much training these days. Background is judo/jiujitsu, with kickboxing and combatives mixed in.


----------



## Yokozuna514 (Oct 9, 2018)

frank raud said:


> Not much training these days. Background is judo/jiujitsu, with kickboxing and combatives mixed in.


Osu, life has a way of getting in the way of training .  I trained in Judo and wresting in my younger years but wish I had found Kyokushin as well.  Look forward to reading your posts.


----------



## JR 137 (Oct 9, 2018)

Yokazuna514 said:


> Yes, I am.


Are you with the guy(s) from Montreal in the Fighting Black Kings movie? I heard they were still at it, minus the Kanku painted on the floor.


----------



## Yokozuna514 (Oct 9, 2018)

No, I am not with that group but we have trained together several times.   Nice folks and yes they are still at it.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Oct 9, 2018)

Welcome!


----------



## _Simon_ (Oct 10, 2018)

Osu, welcome mate . Also from Kyokushin but since moved on from it about a year and a half ago. Good to have ya! Osu


----------



## donald1 (Oct 10, 2018)

Hello!


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Oct 10, 2018)

Welcome! Glad to have you join us here. We've been running low on things to argue about that we don't already know the other person's reply. 

You'll find we argue a lot. Mostly with ourselves, and often with enough vigor we no longer need to do our pre-training warm-ups.


----------



## marques (Oct 10, 2018)

Welcome!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 11, 2018)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Oct 11, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> Welcome! Glad to have you join us here. We've been running low on things to argue about that we don't already know the other person's reply.
> 
> You'll find we argue a lot. Mostly with ourselves, and often with enough vigor we no longer need to do our pre-training warm-ups.


So true. I can look at a thread's topic, see who's involved, and do a pretty good job of guessing how the thread will unfold. It's a new game I play-I leave a thread alone for 5-6 pages, then go back and see how accurate my guess was.


----------



## _Simon_ (Oct 11, 2018)

kempodisciple said:


> So true. I can look at a thread's topic, see who's involved, and do a pretty good job of guessing how the thread will unfold. It's a new game I play-I leave a thread alone for 5-6 pages, then go back and see how accurate my guess was.


Hahahaha! I'd like to say wait a minuuuute... but...... you're right... XD


----------

